# Dubai customs regarding shipping laptop



## JohnBradly

Hi,

So I'm going to buy a laptop in America for $1450 and use Shop and Ship from Aramex to have it sent over to Dubai. No matter who I ask, no one can tell me the rules, specifically the pricing/tax to have it sent. 

Aramex say I will incur some charges for having it shipped, but they don't know how much. Dubai customs office have no clue at all, and the company I'm buying from who "specialize" in international shipping have no idea.

I don't want the laptop to get here and suddenly have a HUGE unexpected bill to pay. I seem to think the customs charge 5% on anything over the value of $1000, but I can't remember where I heard that, or if it's true or not.

Does anyone know the rules and charges to get a laptop over?


----------



## wandabug

I never heard of customs charging you to bring a laptop over here, it's not like there is any tax here so why would they??


----------



## Hash4272

since the laptop will be for personal use, i assume, there will be no customs tax as it is a perishable electronic, and if Aramex is telling you there will be charge and they dont know how much, they are just trying to get more money out of you, shipping agencies do that...


----------



## JohnBradly

Thanks for the inout.

It is personal, but it is being shipped in, not like it's coming in on a plane in luggage or anything, so they could charge because of that. I also rang Asus, the laptop manufacturer, and they quoted me a price that was far exceeding the cost in America of Europe and they said it was because of shipping fees and customs charges. But I suspect they just up the price a whole lot because you can't get this model, or anything like it in the UAE.

I didn't think there would be a charge considering UAE doesn't have tax, but some places have told me there will be. Aramex never said I will 100% be charged, they just said if there is any fees they will pay them, but I owe them. I was just trying to find out what fee's and how much.

I found a notebook forum and a couple people said that they have shipped in laptops, and where charged extra on top of the quoted international shipping fee's, and some saying they didn't get anything.

I guess I may just have to ship it and find out because I can't really find a straight answer.

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnBradly

sameera-Socialcirclesuae said:


> how can we shipment i ve tried to confm so many time  tell me about it lane::ranger:


Do you mean "How can I have something shipped over from a site that wont ship here?" If so then private shipping companies such as UPS, Aramex and FedEx. Aramex is pretty good because of there ShopnShip service.

Some laptop distributors do ship here such as XoticPC


----------



## Jynxgirl

There isnt tax, but there is a duty fee or some sort... 

I do not do the uae direct shipping group buys for my marine site but know that there is a fee incurred for shipping in goods. I do believe it is 5% but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ducati2010

*Same*

did the research a found the same , the thing i cannot understand all laptops are made in china and china is closer to UAE than USA why a laptop is cheaper in USA, i can say is the Computation in USA is high, and rich people in UAE pay what ever, i was at Dell com and they do not ship to P.O box, as it is a company it might do, the thing i as my view the custom is what they think about you, i am sure it pass easily first time and if you do it more and more they will charge as this make the local dealer not happy , try and it will be safe







JohnBradly said:


> Thanks for the inout.
> 
> It is personal, but it is being shipped in, not like it's coming in on a plane in luggage or anything, so they could charge because of that. I also rang Asus, the laptop manufacturer, and they quoted me a price that was far exceeding the cost in America of Europe and they said it was because of shipping fees and customs charges. But I suspect they just up the price a whole lot because you can't get this model, or anything like it in the UAE.
> 
> I didn't think there would be a charge considering UAE doesn't have tax, but some places have told me there will be. Aramex never said I will 100% be charged, they just said if there is any fees they will pay them, but I owe them. I was just trying to find out what fee's and how much.
> 
> I found a notebook forum and a couple people said that they have shipped in laptops, and where charged extra on top of the quoted international shipping fee's, and some saying they didn't get anything.
> 
> I guess I may just have to ship it and find out because I can't really find a straight answer.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## Moe78

I have imported items from the US and UK using Aramex Shop & Ship and if the item is 1000dhs or more then you will be charged the 5% customs regardless of its purpose whether personal or business. I don't know if this is an Aramex thing and you won't be charged if you get it sent by airmail or express to you personally but from my experience Aramex do end up charging you once it goes through customs.

Make sure an invoice is included in the package or else the Aramex guys will just arbitrarily value your item as they see fit. In one case a 50GBP item was mistakenly declared as a 500GBP item and Aramex tried to charge me for it. Luckily the invoice included validated me and Aramex had to fork the bill. If your friend is sending it to you from the US then have him "doctor" an invoice for you, it might work but who knows!


----------

